# Seiko 6138 - 8021 "panda"



## senopati66 (May 22, 2011)




----------



## Oliv (Mar 22, 2011)

At first sight I thought : Why Panda?

Now I understand, nice picture


----------



## collectorsuk (Jun 16, 2011)

cute watch


----------

